
Elasticsearch Configuration and Test Results - ozzimpact
Hi there, I just got elasticsearch up and running with this configuration
(http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ozzimpact.github.io&#x2F;development&#x2F;elasticsearch-configuration-tuning&#x2F;). 
You can see test results and some explicit configuration. I would be delighted if you criticize my configuration.Thanks.
======
jvvlimme
Write Heavy is when you are mainly using your ES cluster to log data while
your searches are minimal in comparison. Logging is a typical example of this
(you save a lot of data but only sporadically do you do searches or aggregates
on this).

You might find this an interesting page to read:
[https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/guide/current/...](https://www.elastic.co/guide/en/elasticsearch/guide/current/indexing-
performance.html#_using_and_sizing_bulk_requests)

------
jvvlimme
This looks like a good basic configuration.

You should add a note that this is for a read-heavy ES cluster.

If you have a write-heavy cluster (thinking ELK), you'll want a different
config with more focus on bulk and index.

~~~
ozzimpact
Well, thanks for your comment. Actually I don't know the difference between
read-heavy and write-heavy cluster, could you be more explicit? By the way I
have ELK so according to you it should be write-heavy cluster, can you suggest
me any configuration or show me where to look?

